# Military Brass



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

So, I got an email, did a little research and can't seem to find a straight answer on this, but had heard that the DOD was once again destroying once fired military brass.

Anyone else hear anything or know anything?


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Progress Made On Military Once-Fired Brass Issue-ATK Stops Scrapping Cartridge Cases: On Friday, April 16, Montana's U.S. Senators Max Baucus and Jon Tester announced that ATK-the defense conglomerate that operates the Army's Lake City ammunition plant, and that owns the Federal ammunition, RCBS reloading equipment, and Alliant smokeless gunpowder companies-is voluntarily withdrawing from contracts it made with military bases to collect and scrap once-fired small arms cartridge cases. The scrapping of the cases became an issue several weeks ago, when it was determined to be partially responsible for reducing the quantity of intact cartridge cases sold to companies that use them to produce reloaded ammunition for sale to private individuals.

From "NRA Alerts"


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the info


----------

